# Hull Club ?



## madasamonkey (14 Jan 2011)

Hi 
As I'm new to this forum I wanted to know if there is a turning club in the Hull area. I moved to Hull a few years ago and started converting my house into a home so had no time to woodturn. But I know at the time there was a turning shop and club in Cottingham, but the shop has now closed. 

Does the club still exist? 

I've tried the members map link but it doesn't seem to work. 

Simon


----------



## jpt (14 Jan 2011)

According to the AWGB site there is details below


EAST YORKSHIRE WOODTURNERS 
Secretary: David Taylor
Telephone: 01482 876702
E-mail: [email protected]
Web: http://beehive.thisishull.co.uk/default ... e&ID=12183
Meetings: Third Tuesday in the month at 7.30 p.m.
Venue: The Village hall, Main Street, Skidby, HU16 5TX

john


----------



## jonrms (14 Jan 2011)

hey bud.. welcome.. I am in cottingham.. I havnt attended this club.. but I have been told about it by another friend.. who knows many of the members.. if you ever fancy going let me know.. pm me and i will give you my mobile.. 


cheers bud


----------



## Yorkieguy (1 Jun 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum  

Although this is an old thread that's gone to sleep, I've just spotted it so thought I'd give an update. 

I'm secretary of East Yorkshire Woodturners, and my e-mail and phone number stated above is still correct, but not the website. (See below). 

Our club used to meet at the Woodturning Shop in Finkle St, Cottingham. Unfortunately, that shop closed down some years ago so we lost our workshop facility, but were lucky enough to find an excellent alternative venue at Skidby Village Hall, the next village to Cottingham, about 7 miles to the west of Hull. We applied for and received lottery funding from 'Awards For All' for a new lathe, projectors, a digital camera and so on. Each clubnight demonstration is projected onto two screens to ensure that members get a good view of the demonstrator in action, and is recorded on a DVD which is added to our library, which also includes professional DVDs for loan to members.

We meet on the third Tuesday each month at 7pm prompt, and have a professional demonstrator except for February - our AGM meeting. Occasionally we have demonstrations by members. We also hold competitions each month on themed projects. The competitions are judged by a panel of three judges on alternate months, and by members votes on the intervening months. Written feedback is given to members by the judges on the scoring of their entry, which is especially helpful for novice turners as they can learn which areas of their work need improvement - finishing, sharpness of detail, choice of timber, overall appeal and so on. Entries into competitions average about 12 per month.

The club has a membership of 50 or so - mainly male, but some female. The turnout is usually 40 - 45 members, meetings are friendly and informal, and guests are welcome to just turn up on any club night with no pressure to join. We welcome members of all ages, any gender, from any background, and any level of skill from the mildly interested 'not yet got a lathe and don't know if I want one', to skilled turners.

The original website was hosted by Hull 'Beehive' - a Hull Council site but that link is dead. I don't have permission on this forum to post the link to the correct website but it can be found by googling: 'East Yorkshire Woodturners'

At the website the programme for the current year can be seen, and in the 'Gallery' there are lots of examples of members' work under 'Featured Turners'.

I hope that's of interest and help to someone on the forum.

Stay safe and have fun! It's a hobby after all, and hobbies are supposed to be about the relaxing, enjoyable use of scarce leisure time - not one more thing in life to get stressed out about. 

Always try to sand the shape of the wood - don't do as I do - sand the wood to shape


David


----------

